# Old La Honda West being resurfaced



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yippy!! This was really due.

This will take a couple of weeks. Most of the work so far is at the bottom. It wasn't too bad today, but it may be dicey as they remove and patch portions before resurfacing.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay! The reason I asked you about this was this email I read earlier:




> Hills R Us was at OLH and Skyline Wednesday morning (4/4) when we saw a road crew truck at the top of WOLH and the "road closed" signs. Ride leader Steve Chapel chatted with the road crew guy. He was told the road was closed to all traffic, including bikes, for the next 4 weeks or so. As for the washout, there's more to repair than the visible damage. The estimates are about $250 million, and no one's got that kind of money in the budget. When the road reopens it'll be passable by bike and open to local traffic.
> 
> We went down 84 west from Sky Londa. Where WOLH meets 84, there was a lot of earth-moving equipment working the entire width of lower WOLH, so indeed it was completely impassable then.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I can imagine them just closing the whole thing during the week while they're working. They had stripped away quite a bit of the bottom portion and it was pretty rough, but I still managed my second best time up it on that ride without really trying too hard. It'll be a blast when they're done.

I really enjoy that climb, I guess because of all the wide open views.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

What type of surface is it?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. It's fast. It looks like just regular asphalt. Went up it today for the first time in a long time, and knocked 30 seconds off my PR.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe they can do 84 now. I really knocked my wheel untrue by running over a giant pothole going down it today ==(


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah... there's a few parts that are getting pretty bad.


----------

